# hoover hf7130m washing machine



## tbish (Mar 12, 2008)

hi all.

i was wondering if anyone can help. i have the above washing machine. when i select a program on the dial, the machine fills and the washing cycle starts. the timer clicks as if it's supposed to be advancing but it goes nowhere and the wash cycle is endless. 
any help would be apprieciated. thanx


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TSF. Sorry you've been so long without a reply.
I had the same problem on mine and it was the advance ratchet on the timer that had worn down. The only thing I could do was replace the timer. There are shops that sell spares like this fairly cheaply.


----------

